# After Effects Maske reagiert nicht - ohne Funktion!



## Sentence4Leeder (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gerade an einem Earth Zoom dabei.
Nun möchte ich die Wolken maskieren.
Habe dazu eine Farbfläche mit Fraktalen Störungen angewandt.

Wenn ich die Farbfläche markiere und Doppelklick auf die Kreismaske klicke, erscheint zwar die Maskenumrandung, jedoch erfüllt sie keine Funktion.

Ich hab das noch nie erlebt, dass eine Maske nicht funktioniert.
Ärger mich schon seid zwei Tagen und finde keine Lösung.

Hier ein paar Screenshots dazu.

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7413/wolkenohnemaske.png
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/38/wolkenmitmaske.png
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7214/wolkenmitmaskeundwertve.png

Wie ihr seht, es gibt keine Veränderung!
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## DavidKwt (21. Juli 2009)

Bei mir tritt genau das gleiche problem auf!
ICh benutze trapcode particular für 1.5.0 für
meinen Effekt! Kann sein das es daran liegt!
Mfg
David


----------



## Sentence4Leeder (3. August 2009)

Gibt es keine Idee?


----------



## chmee (3. August 2009)

Wenn schon nicht diese Art der Maskierung funktioniert, hast Du denn das Maskieren mit einer Hilfsebene (Luma oder Alphamaske) probiert ?

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (3. August 2009)

Sentence4Leeder hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es keine Idee?



Leider nicht. Wüßte auch nicht wie ich den Fehler reproduzieren sollte...
Aber entweder wie Chmee sagte oder den Effekt "pre-cpmposen" (also eine eigene Komposition daraus machen "Strg+Shift+C") und dann maskieren...

In einem neuen Projekt mit nur 2 Ebenen funktioniert die Maske?

Ev. hilft dir Das hier schon weiter...


----------



## Sentence4Leeder (4. August 2009)

Mit "Neue Unterkomp" und "Alle Attribute einfügen" und einer runden Maske, die kleiner ist als Fraktal Noise selbst funktioniert die weiche Maskenkante.

Danke für eure Anregungen!!

PS: Was ist mit Luma und Alphamaske gemeint? Dadurch wird die Kante doch nicht smoother oder?


----------



## chmee (4. August 2009)

Moin, habs grad auch ausprobiert und hatte dieses Phänomen auch. Und ich glaube, es ging weg, als ich bei den Vorschaueinstellungen OpenGL abgeschaltet habe.. Danach -auch als ich es wieder angeschaltet habe- war alles ok.

Hier ein Beispiel für die Bewegungsmaske, eine Ebene die als Maske missbraucht wird. Ebene 2 ist eine skalierte Füllfläche, Ebene 1 ist ein Verlauf, auf den ich auch noch ne Maske angewendet habe. Wie ich die Bewegungsmaske auf Ebene 2 einstelle, bekomme ich andere Masken. Ist die Bewegungsmaske lediglich Alpha, wird nur die angelegte Maske genutzt. Schalte ich auch Lumamaske, wird die Helligkeit(Luma) der Ebene als Transparenz genutzt.




mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (5. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Moin, habs grad auch ausprobiert und hatte dieses Phänomen auch. Und ich glaube, es ging weg, als ich bei den Vorschaueinstellungen OpenGL abgeschaltet habe.. Danach -auch als ich es wieder angeschaltet habe- war alles ok.



Hatte vor kurzem ein ähliches Problem. Seit dem neuesten Nvidia- Treiber (190.38; für Windows7,64bit) habe ich keine OpenGl Problemchen mehr. (Bei mir waren es höchstens "Problemchen"  )


----------



## Tricky-O (9. Januar 2010)

Das mit OPENGL ist doch nichts als Schwachsinn, geschweige denn, dass es funktioniert. Was sollte OpenGL denn auch schon damit zu tun haben? Nichts! Auch das mit dem neuen Treiber ist sinnlos! Bitte postet ausschließlich konstruktive beiträge, sonst könnte man ja auch schreiben "Geh eine Pommes essen und danach geht das Problem weg!". Einfach nur sinnlos! *stirnrunzel*


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2010)

@Tricky-O :
Und? Anstatt eines hilfreichen Tipps kannst Du nur trollen. Was unterscheidet Dich also von den Helfenden? Genau, die Anderen habens versucht, Du hast lediglich kritisiert, ohne eine bessere Idee -geschweige denn die Erklärung für den falschen OpenGL-Tip- zu nennen. Respekt!

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (9. Januar 2010)

Tricky-O hat gesagt.:


> (..) Was sollte OpenGL denn auch schon damit zu tun haben?  (..)





			
				Adobe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OpenGL in After Effects can render the following features:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Tja was sollte wohl Open GL damit zu tun haben wenn es zum Rendern von MASKEN verwendet werden kann? Weißt du wieviele Punkte die Open GL Spezifikation umfasst? Und wieviel Grafikkarten es gibt die ALLE Punkte unterstützen? Und dann auch noch so wie Adobe sie interpretiert?

Link zum Adobe Quote


----------

